
Analyzing the NPM Dependency Network - fatiherikli
https://medium.com/graph-commons/analyzing-the-npm-dependency-network-e2cf318c1d0d#.60p3k87rp
======
smonff
Also, it don't mention ability of mirroring the dependencies infrastructure,
it's openness and the integrated tests workflow that could exist.

------
ludamad
Part of me hopes this is bad press for Kik.

------
sp527
Lol why didn't he just use PageRank...

~~~
hayksaakian
would be interesting to see how it looks like with page rank actually

~~~
sp527
It wouldn't just be interesting - it would literally tell you the
mathematically most important nodes in the network. No need for long-form
think pieces that circumnavigate known solutions. Just run PR, give us the
results, and move on.

